# how r fem. seeds made



## edward (Feb 17, 2009)

are fem seeds just seeds made by letting a plant go past its time and seeding its self out   are they just hermie   does any body know how they are made      i herd some stuff about gibberalic acid  that would turn part of a plant male


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 17, 2009)

TRUE feminized seeds are done under under very controlled situations....

It is not a matter of just using Gibb acid or self inducing........

I will be honest...... With EVERY story I see I am NOT trusting the femming process......  I am NOT saying that there is no way thatthis is safe... HOWEVER..... Lets face it, people are greedy..... IS the femming process promoting hemrophradite trait that we DO NOT want??????


q


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 17, 2009)

I am NOT saying that nall that is done in this field is right........


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 17, 2009)

> how r fem. seeds made



by a profesional breeder :giggle: ,,,sorry i dont know


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2009)

Found this. hxxp://www.feminized-seeds.net/


Feminized seeds The growth of a male or female plant from seed, except for the predisposition in the gender chromosomes, also depends on various environmental factors. The environmental factors that influence gender are: 
a higher nitrogen concentration will give more females.
a higher potassium concentration will give more males.
a higher humidity will give more females.
a lower temperature will give more females.
more blue light will give more females.
Fewer hours of light will give more females.
It is important to start these changes at the three-pairs-of-leaves stage and continue for two or three weeks, before reverting to standard conditions.
To produce feminized seeds, breeders start with selected female clones. Under standard conditions these female clones do not produce any male flowers. The pollen thus produced is used for the production of  "feminized" seeds.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2009)

Couple of threads in this section that go into great detail on how they are made. 
search for "feminized" in this section don't search whole site.


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Edward there are a few ways to make female seeds Im new here
so have not got as far as posting my last project as yet.
here is a pic of a true female clone I reversed with sts to produce
female seeds, its Happybrother from Karma genetics a pure indica
only available as clone.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 24, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Found this. hxxp://www.feminized-seeds.net/
> 
> 
> Feminized seeds The growth of a male or female plant from seed, except for the predisposition in the gender chromosomes, also depends on various environmental factors. The environmental factors that influence gender are:
> ...


 
Cowboy, if you got this from Dutch Passion's website erase it from your mind. They do not breed fem seeds at DP, they breed hermies. DP is a joke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Cowboy, if you got this from Dutch Passion's website erase it from your mind. They do not breed fem seeds at DP, they breed hermies. DP is a joke.


 
I found it for the guy above. Dont have a clue myself Bro.  Ill take my chances the ole fasion way.


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2009)

oldsmoker said:
			
		

> Hi Edward there are a few ways to make female seeds Im new here
> so have not got as far as posting my last project as yet.
> here is a pic of a true female clone I reversed with sts to produce
> female seeds, its Happybrother from Karma genetics a pure indica
> only available as clone.


well it "sounds" like you may well know what you're doing..(noticed your intro stated you have years of experience )..couple of questions..
"Happy brother" ??? never heard of the strain, nor the breeder "Karma Genetics".. "clone only" often means (to me) simply a possibly exceptional phenotype of some hybrid or unstable cross/strain. 
   "true female clone"... I assume by this that you tested it?.. stressed it to see if it would hermie ??
one more.. Upon reversal, you applied the pollen to _another_ tested/proven "true female" clone from the same donor? 

Now my question would be, if the clones are from an "unstable" cross/genetics, will the offspring follow _only_ the characteristics of the donor?..or is it going to reveal, exhibit characteristics of the P1's, or possibly even recessive or co-dominate traits of previous genetcs?..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Brother Karma Genetics Cup Nr.6 [2008] 8. Platz Indica Category 

hXXp://de.seedfinder.eu/Gewinner_des_IC_420_Growers_Cup.html

Never heard of it myself.

eace:


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Cowboy, if you got this from Dutch Passion's website erase it from your mind. They do not breed fem seeds at DP, they breed hermies. DP is a joke.


 
u can actully find that same info right here stickied on MP

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21546


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2009)

Hick,,yur getten is honery as Potus.


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hick,,yur getten is honery as Potus.


:confused2:... curious minds want to know cowboy'...


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 24, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> well it "sounds" like you may well know what you're doing....


 Dont start assuming Im an expert Hick, this is the first time Ive tried this.
Karma genetics is an new company started by a grower formerly known
as Dutch flower of Overgrow.
this is what he says about this strain

The Happy Brother

When I was working in a coffeeshop in 1996 we used to get some weed called Happy Brother
It was the strongest herb I smoked in those years. As I was also growing at that time I really wanted to grow this oh so tasty herb myself. So I asked that supplier if I could get some seeds from it. He told me he got the herb from an old Rasta man in Amsterdam. The brother of this Rasta grew this herb for his brother because he was paralyzed, the original grower said he made it but I dont think so because he did not have any seeds. Then it went silent and I didnt see this supplier for almost 2 years. In 1998 he came walking in with a new supplier of the Happy Brother and he brought me 3 clones that really looked like ****. The first grow I did with it was so special to see a plant produce my most favourite smoke. And up to this day it still is my most favourite smoke.

anyhow I have Karma's permission to to make some s1 seeds some
of which I will send to him for testing.
he told me he has tried to stress Hb to see if it would hermie but had
no success in doing so.
the clone has been around for over 13 years so I guess its a girl  



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Now my question would be, if the clones are from an "unstable" cross/genetics, will the offspring follow _only_ the characteristics of the donor?..or is it going to reveal, exhibit characteristics of the P1's, or possibly even recessive or co-dominate traits of previous genetcs?..


that remains to be seen :smoke1:


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks.. still sounds like you know what you're up to..

"Dutch Flower"...wasn't that the breeder that used to only occasionally release a few beans on the auction?  They ALWAYS brought exceptionally high prices. I'm trying to remember a strain, but but but.. you know what pot does to memory..:rofl: 
:confused2:


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 24, 2009)

yes Hick thats the one, hb is the flagship of his current breeding project


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 24, 2009)

They have some beans available on seedboutique from karma. But I have yet to see any mention of hb yet.


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 25, 2009)

Mistisrising the Bx1 are under going trials atm


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 1, 2009)

I disagree with this.  DP is an established company, one of the best and most renowned.  They breed stable genetics, quality, stable & uniform strains.  

I would much prefer natural, non-feminized seeds and pull / separate the males the old fashioned way.  Who knows what kind of cancer-causing-GMO fighting against the natural therapeutic qualities of marijuana you are getting when you purchase feminized seeds?

DP is considered "The Guv'nor" when it comes to Amsterdam seed companies.



			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Cowboy, if you got this from Dutch Passion's website erase it from your mind. They do not breed fem seeds at DP, they breed hermies. DP is a joke.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2009)

How much experience do you have with their seeds? / breeding?.. not counting "your current" _DP WW grow_
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31496
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=350783&postcount=10
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=131646&postcount=1


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

I have grown about 5 of their strains, their so called "elite". The only one I have kept for more then one round was Strawberry Cough. I am only keeping her through this grow and it will be replaced because of it's long flowering time (11-12 weeks). The rest of their gear was not up to par IMO.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 1, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> well it "sounds" like you may well know what you're doing..(noticed your intro stated you have years of experience )..couple of questions..
> "Happy brother" ??? never heard of the strain, nor the breeder "Karma Genetics".. "clone only" often means (to me) simply a possibly exceptional phenotype of some hybrid or unstable cross/strain.
> "true female clone"... I assume by this that you tested it?.. stressed it to see if it would hermie ??
> one more.. Upon reversal, you applied the pollen to _another_ tested/proven "true female" clone from the same donor?
> ...



 I think If you self a hybrid plant you'll end up with the equivalent of an F2 generation with examples of the plants phenotype among the population with a lot of variability expressed amongst its sisters.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 1, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I disagree with this.  DP is an established company, one of the best and most renowned.  They breed stable genetics, quality, stable & uniform strains.
> 
> I would much prefer natural, non-feminized seeds and pull / separate the males the old fashioned way.  Who knows what kind of cancer-causing-GMO fighting against the natural therapeutic qualities of marijuana you are getting when you purchase feminized seeds?
> 
> DP is considered "The Guv'nor" when it comes to Amsterdam seed companies.



WWM, how come you show up every time someone mentions DP negatively? Are you related to them? Seems odd to me that no one else praises them like you do. Loyalty is good, but how about reality? I personally haven't done any biz with them yet, But I do trust valued members experience here.


----------

